# New to fly fishing: Flies for Pompano and more



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

I am new to fly fishing. I fish around Orange beach and am getting into kayak fishing. I will probably mess around with my fly rod while I am out there on the sand bars, and what are good flies for pompano, jacks and whatever else is out there. If you can give me a list of kinda the flies to have for certain fish that would be great.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I fish polar fiber minnows almost exclusively as a personal preference but fly fishing along the beach isn't a matter of what you are throwing, it's a matter of finding the fish. If you find the fish they will hit anything that looks like a baitfish - clousers, deceivers, etc...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I see you fish around OB. Come see me at Sam's on canal road and I'll gladly help you out. I both fly and kayak fish a lot.

Chris


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Is Sams that grocery store on the way to Fort Morgan?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not quite, we are in OB on Canal Road on the left if you were heading to bear point, East of hwy 161


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, my Dad and I talked to someone that does kayak fishing and stuff, and told us if we needed anything else go to this grocery store... type... place... thing...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol, most likely he meant here. Thats probably the most common type of description we get. Sam's?...its a tackle shop but also a grocery store and gas station....plus a deli and they have boat supplies...clothes and other stuff.

Sam's
27122 Canal Road


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sams is awesome.
when we put in at soggy bottom or cotton bayou, we always fuel up, ice up, grocery up, breakfast up, tackle up, and anything else we need.
fast check-out, too. hey, chris, do you own that thing?

jack


----------

